# How much time does it take to get visa grant after CO assigned & Health check done?



## s4samps (Apr 30, 2012)

*How much time does it take to get visa grant after CO assigned & Health check done?*

Hi,

We have applied for Skilled (Migrant) (class VE) subclass 175. 
We(husband, wife, child) are from India and looking to migrate to AUS.

Ours is a paper application. (dont ask why. The consultant did it)

The Case officer has been assigned and asked us to proceed with Health check and PCC.
We did not have the TRN # (since it was paper appln) . We asked the DIAC for Health Request ID, got it and completed the Health Checkup. Also, sent the PCC docs by email.

Now, we have completed all that was asked of from DIAC and are waiting to hear from DIAC. 

My questions (Thanks in advance for your responses): 
1. How much time could it take to get the grant letter after completing all the necessary procedures asked by the case officer?
2. I read about the External check. Does it apply for India? 
3. or does getting selected for an External check depend on an individual? 
4. Is there any way by which we can check the status of paper applications online? 

Thanks.


----------



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

You need the TRN to check the status online. You must have kept these and other necessary things and not left to consultant. Try to retrieve these things. I dont't know is there any difference for paper based app.

The time taken to get the grant letter usually is a month or 45 days max in normal cases. 

External check thing depends...I am not much aware of it. So far I haven't seen it for Indian people yet.

Again checking the status online is possible when you have the TRN


----------



## s4samps (Apr 30, 2012)

kb1983 said:


> You need the TRN to check the status online. You must have kept these and other necessary things and not left to consultant. Try to retrieve these things. I dont't know is there any difference for paper based app.


Yes.. there is a difference. The paper based application does not have TRN. we were not aware and the consultant submitted it in paper option. Really unhappy with consultant about that, but nothing can be done now.


----------



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

I dont have much idea about paper based application, but there would be a way the consultant would be checking the status.
Although that is not much required, as you get mail whenever happens, e.g. CO allocation or documents request etc. But it is wise to have some direct way to talk to CO or concerned authority and you should not leave it to consultant all alone. They may forget or miss some mail or something like that.

Also, whenever a document is requested you can check which all documents are uploaded. If your agent is crook, he may not upload it all, on other hand (means he is honest) even if some request comes, sometimes you are a better person to know which document you should provide (although this is a consultant's job)

I was able to see the documents uploaded in my case any time and that was a relief to see. Hope you find out something to check your status. It's not so wise to depend on other totally.

All the best !


----------



## s4samps (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks a lot kb1983 for your input.

I have access to the email ID that DIAC would respond on. So, I am monitoring it constantly. 

Also, have you or any paper applicant used the Post Lodgement Enquiry form to get status? Can I use it regularly to get status?


----------



## panks_oz (Jan 11, 2012)

s4samps said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have applied for Skilled (Migrant) (class VE) subclass 175.
> We(husband, wife, child) are from India and looking to migrate to AUS.
> ...


Hi s4samps

I m also facing the same problem here. Our consultant had applied paper based application.  Since then we are facing problems due to that. Recently we got our case officer and he asked for medicals.
The problem is that i have called the medical center here in delhi. They say that they need a TRN otherwise they wont be doing the medicals. Can u please tell me that how did u go for medicals without TRN. What is the Health Request ID you were talking about. From where did u got ur medicals?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## s4samps (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi panks_oz
Send an email to the Case officer with your details. 
Mention that yours is a paper based application.

They will send a pdf attachment called health_examinations.pdf which will have the Health Request ID. This should be good enough for the hospital to proceed with the Health check.

Hope this helps.


----------



## panks_oz (Jan 11, 2012)

s4samps said:


> Hi panks_oz
> Send an email to the Case officer with your details.
> Mention that yours is a paper based application.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot.  I will ask our CO for this. In how much time did ur CO provided u with this id ?
One more thing my hubby's passport has gone for reissue. New passport number will be generated in this case. Is health request id mapped to passport number. I mean to say should we wait till new passport arrives and then ask CO for health request id ?

Thanks 4 helping me out


----------



## s4samps (Apr 30, 2012)

panks_oz said:


> Thanks a lot.  I will ask our CO for this. In how much time did ur CO provided u with this id ?
> One more thing my hubby's passport has gone for reissue. New passport number will be generated in this case. Is health request id mapped to passport number. I mean to say should we wait till new passport arrives and then ask CO for health request id ?
> 
> Thanks 4 helping me out


The CO provided it in 2-3 days time on email.
I am not much sure about the new passport mapping.


----------



## s4samps (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi Guys,
Another question.

*** Mine is a paper application. ***

I have been sending scanned copied of all docs (PCC certificate, etc) by email.

Is there any link where I am supposed to upload it? Are they expecting it uploaded somewhere?

Regards,
s4samps


----------



## s4samps (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi All

We got our Grant letter today.
Light at the end of the tunnel (finally).

Mine was a paper application and 1 thing I realized is that if you are not getting a response from CO, it might be that he is waiting for something from your side.
Do ensure that all things are done properly (PCC sent by email, Health records uploaded or couriered). Ensure that you send an email to CO with relevant details.

We sent an email yesterday with the Health Request ID and information that the hospital has uploaded the health docs and we got the grant letter today. 
I fell that the CO was waiting for this to be available by courier... and did not check online.

Our timeline
Applied to DIAC: Dec 2011
CO assigned: 15 April, 2012
PCC, Medicals done: 13 May 2012
Grant letter: 25 May 2012

cheers,
s4samps


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Being a paper-based application;I think that your grant will also come by (snail)mail so that might take a few weeks...
I thought that TRN is issued to paper-based applications also.You might want to check this with your agent.
Mine was an online application was I got the grant within 48 hours of submitting the PCC & Medical docs...
Yours should be on the way...
Patience is the best virtue for you at the moment... 


s4samps said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have applied for Skilled (Migrant) (class VE) subclass 175.
> We(husband, wife, child) are from India and looking to migrate to AUS.
> ...


----------



## panks_oz (Jan 11, 2012)

Congrats and all the very best


----------



## s4samps (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi panks_oz
This is going to be my first visit to aus and I do not have any contacts there. Would like to keep in touch with people like us who are in the same process or stage. Please send me a mail on [email protected] if you would like to keep in touch.
-s4samps


----------



## panks_oz (Jan 11, 2012)

s4samps said:


> Hi panks_oz
> This is going to be my first visit to aus and I do not have any contacts there. Would like to keep in touch with people like us who are in the same process or stage. Please send me a mail on [email protected] if you would like to keep in touch.
> -s4samps


Hi s4samps

Yes definitely . I will send a PM with my gmail id.


----------



## dr.unnz (May 27, 2012)

*been waiting for long time*

dear all 

i have applied for skilled migration in Australia after i finished my studies their as a chef i have applied on dec 2008 and i had a case officer on feb 2012 he requested the medical and the police checks i have provided all these documents on the 18th of may 2012 he has changed my online requierments status to [MET] and it also say on the main page health requirements finalized dose any one know when do i expect the grant letter or what is the next step it would be much appreciated.


----------



## coolmohsin4u (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Even I have Applied for Subclass 175 Skilled Independent Visa (Paper Based) and have just recently done my medicals, which have been transferred to Sydney directly by the hospital Authorities. By the way I am staying and processing from Kingdom of Bahrain. Even I want to know whats the processing time for getting Visa Grant.

Further, I have one more question, Can my wife who is dependant, work there and also my daughter (3 yrs Old) get free/Subsidised education once we go there. I am basically a Civil Egineer working as Quantity Surveyor presently and looking to move to Brisbane.

Any suggestions.....


----------



## s4samps (Apr 30, 2012)

Yes. Your wife can work there and your daughter is eligible for subsidised education.


----------

